# summer employment



## Guest (Feb 16, 2006)

Is it too late to apply for jobs on the cape for the summer?

I already have my RIT training.

I would appreciate if any1 knew the names of departments that were still hiring.

thanks


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

When I was looking I called around which is what I suggest you do, get the info first hand if they are hiring. I haven't seen many posting on the boards, try Wellfleet, their LT posted a month or so ago.


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2006)

The Oak Bluffs Police Department is still accepting application for summer employment. You can download and print the application from their website:

http://police.oak-bluffs.ma.us/


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2006)

Do most of these departments offer discounted housing, or are you on your own?


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2006)

All the departments on the Vineyard don't offer any assistance with housing you're on your own. The past 3 summers I've worked out there and had the experience of a lifetime. It is a GREAT place to be for the summer months and a good place to get your feet wet and learn a lot about the job working along side year round officers. But to be honest, the housing costs over there are through the roof. I averaged paying about $3000 for rent for my three months of being over there. The cheapest you'll find out there is a bedroom in someone's house @ $150 / week. Don't get me wrong, I would be back there again for a 4th summer if I didn't have a full-time job now. They are accepting applications till I believe the end of the month or mid-March. I can not emphasize enough how great it is to be out there for the summer!


----------



## SJR87 (Dec 23, 2004)

Unregistered said:


> All the departments on the Vineyard don't offer any assistance with housing you're on your own. The past 3 summers I've worked out there and had the experience of a lifetime. It is a GREAT place to be for the summer months and a good place to get your feet wet and learn a lot about the job working along side year round officers. But to be honest, the housing costs over there are through the roof. I averaged paying about $3000 for rent for my three months of being over there. The cheapest you'll find out there is a bedroom in someone's house @ $150 / week. Don't get me wrong, I would be back there again for a 4th summer if I didn't have a full-time job now. They are accepting applications till I believe the end of the month or mid-March. I can not emphasize enough how great it is to be out there for the summer!


 You make enough out there during the summer to pay the rent for 3 months? I thought about MV to for summer employment butt couldnt imagine being able to pay to live out there. Do the dept's require the R/I academy already? Thanks


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

Yeah, does anyone know what housing is available.


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

I had to look for my own. I don't think many provide any, exception being Nantucket


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2006)

Being that housing is so expensive, does anyone know of any departments in the West Roxbury area that hire summer reserves?


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2006)

Unregistered said:


> Being that housing is so expensive, does anyone know of any departments in the West Roxbury area that hire summer reserves?


I don't think you will find any that hire summer guys in the West Roxbury area. The cape only hires so many Reserve's because the population explodes in the summer and is minimal in the winter. I'm assuming West Roxbury is fairly consistant year round with their population.


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2006)

I don't think you will find that anyone will hire summer guys in the West Roxbury area. The cape only hires so many Reserve's because the population explodes in the summer and is minimal in the winter. I'm assuming West Roxbury is fairly consistant year round with their population.


----------



## LawMan2545 (Mar 24, 2004)

Try out of state...Maine, NH seascoast. Prime example Hampton Beach.


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

LawMan2545 said:


> Try out of state...Maine, NH seascoast. Prime example Hampton Beach.


Hampton's recruiting period is closed.


----------



## LawMan2545 (Mar 24, 2004)

JoninNH said:


> Hampton's recruiting period is closed.


I was using it as an example...


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2006)

What about any towns in the immediate area of hingham? They must also see a population spike in the summer


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

LawMan2545 said:


> I was using it as an example...


Not a problem, just wanted to make sure no one wasted their time sending in an app and resume to the department.


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

A couple years ago Hampton PD had cut all of its Summer PO's and some of it's regular Reserve Officers due to budget problems. I don't know if it was just for that one summer or not.


----------



## speccop (Nov 21, 2005)

Must've just been that summer, cuz I know they were using reserves last summer.

Side note: I wouldn't want to be the poor reserve that had to drive around scooping all the horse poop into the barrel in the trunk of my cruiser on a 90-degree summer day :uc:


----------

